# How to make a business plan?



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

My father is my financier so he wants me to write a business plan. I have no idea what a business plan looks like. What should be in it? Are there templates or something like that? Any example would be fine. Just a business plan for a small t-shirt business operation. Thank you!


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Here are two links that will get you moving down the right track. Both have lot of very good free resources and info on how to do what you are asking and more.

U.S. Small Business Administration-Your Small Business Resource

SCORE | Small business mentoring and training | SCORE


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

Hope these will help:

Feasibility Study – How to Present a Complete Small Business Feasibility Study

Proposal: Guidelines and Samples » Blog Archive » Summary of Conclusion for Feasibility Study of Snack Stand


----------



## Mr. Steezy (Jul 3, 2010)

Google Business Plan Templates, I am in a highschool marketing club called DECA, and we build our own business plans to compete in nationally. If you look on Deca.org, there should be highschool competitive events listing, and you can find a guide on how to create a business plan, they have specific ones ranging from Internet Businesses, Partnerships, Small Businesses, Restaurant Business Plans, Hotel and Fashion Plans also. I use those guides to create my business plans, before I go get a loan from my bank. Hope this helps!


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Biz plans are the hardest thing you will do in business in my opinion. A strong plan on paper is worth gold! It is very difficult and at the best of times extremely frustrating but keep at it. Try contacting some banks, tell them you're interested in opening a biz acc and mention you need help with your plan. They will almost always have their own software/samples of what they, as a bank, expect from you, the potential investment. It's good to get an average idea of what the current market requires you to provide. Not only that, everything you put to paper go over it 10 times, make it stick in your head, then analyse it, be realistic. We often forgot the cons of business so show it. No new biz is ever perfect even if you have a 1 mill investment u'll have obstacles. Not Reyna put u off, wish some1 had told me this, mine took 5 months but it got me the investment I wanted.

Raj


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses guys! I'm hoping to have my little presentation ready by tomorrow!


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Try here - download the business plan samples.
They will give you an idea on the layout and content, depending on the business.
NXLevel - Business Startup


----------



## mcraatz (Jan 11, 2010)

When we did our business plan, we used www.bplans.com as reference. It work really well and made it pretty easy.

Good luck with your business plan.

Michael


----------



## funkytshirts (Jul 26, 2010)

WOW i carnt belive that is what he is asking you for! Strict?!?

My dad invested in me when i started my t shirt printing business. He never asked me what my business plan was, probably because he knew what the answer would be. "TO MAKE AS MUCH MONEY AS POSSIBLE SO I DON'T HAVE TO PUT YOU IN ONE OF THEM HORRIBLE SMELLY RETIREMENT HOMES. HAPPY NOW??" 

maybe you should try that!


----------



## jeen (Aug 2, 2010)

Quickbooks is one of the most popular applications for managing business finances. With powerful report generation and extensive tools to track and manage all of your banking, expenses and income, Quickbooks also provides an easy-to-use interface that allows you to record many different types of financial transactions.
NovelAspect is trusted by small businesses and accountants as an industry leader for quickbooks hosting. Your small business or accounting firm will have simplified access to Quickbooks at the lowest cost offered by any national QuickBooks Hosting provider.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

funkytshirts said:


> WOW i carnt belive that is what he is asking you for! Strict?!?
> 
> My dad invested in me when i started my t shirt printing business. He never asked me what my business plan was, probably because he knew what the answer would be. "TO MAKE AS MUCH MONEY AS POSSIBLE SO I DON'T HAVE TO PUT YOU IN ONE OF THEM HORRIBLE SMELLY RETIREMENT HOMES. HAPPY NOW??"
> 
> maybe you should try that!


my father would for sure ask me for a business plan, he is in no way strict but before he invests some money into my plans he would want to know that im serious about it and that i have thought things thorugh and have ways to make it work. He wouldent give me a penny if i just asked him too because i want to print t-shirts.


----------



## Photos (Aug 8, 2010)

A good business plan is worth it's weight in gold. I studied business management and we had to make a business plan. I used the plan to develop my own now successful Internet business. Once you see some good plans, maybe attend some seminars or classes on business plans then you will understand how a good plan can mean the difference to having one of many business that fail in the first couple of years or a very successful business with good profits from careful planning and understanding.


----------



## sonna (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi
I want to get $20,000 business loan to extend my small business. I have never taken serious to write a business plan for my business, and I don't like play the words or numbers, but my business do have some profit. Would I get a loan if I have no a qualified business plan? Please help.
small business marketing tool


----------



## adrika12 (Oct 28, 2010)

Business plan is main thing when you want to start business. For business plan, you must complete all things that require to start the new business like capital, is it sole or partnership, place, market, price, raw material, and many more things require for this purpose.
online certification | online black belt certification


----------

